# Travel Destinations > East Asia >  Thien Son-Suoi Nga, the beauty of Tan Vien Mountain

## England90

Located in the east of Ba Vi Mountain Range in Son Tay District in Hanoi, Thien Son-Suoi Nga (Thien Mountain-Nga River) is famous for splendid sceneries with silver-carpet-like waterfalls and misty, dense forests on the mountain slopes.

             Cong Troi Waterfall
One hours drive from center of Hanoi, the site is currently the weekend rendezvous for many Hanoians and tourists. It is said to be an ideal tourist destination for this summer.



Thien Son-Suoi Nga, tucked in the protection belt of Ba Vi National Park, is divided into three areas, with each area about two kilometers apart from the others.




The first part, called Ha Son, includes Tam Cap Waterfall and Ha Son Lake. Ha Son Lake is where the two waterfalls coming from the top of Tan Vien Mountain meet. There, tourists can take a boat cruise around the lake to admire the surroundings. Then, tourists can stroll around to discover many fauna species of the Ba Vi National Park to get closer to nature.



Villas on the mountain slopes are said to be good accommodation to live among the wildlife. There are also some restaurants to provide wild specialties to trekkers.



The next area, Trung Son, is considered to be the playground for people of all ages. Tramping along winding paths around lakes and on stone paths in the shades of seasoned green trees are nice experiences to escape the scorching heat of the summer in the city.

----------


## MrJhon

This is very cool

----------

